

Wall Street Firm Uses Algorithms to Make Sports Betting Like Stock Trading - stevenj
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2010/11/ff_midas/all/1

======
Jabbles
Wow, they use "algorithms", cool...

I would have thought that given the public mood about banks and bankers,
they'd have tried to shy away from any link between them and gambling.

